# Damn sprinklers!



## fireguy (Mar 18, 2014)

This is a post with 2 lessons

 First lesson, about how those pesky sprinklers can foil the best laid plans. http://www.cbsnews.com/news/pet-shop-owner-jailed-after-puppies-saved-from-las-vegas-arson/

Second lesson about how not to try arson for profit   http://www.surenews.com/crime/owner-sets-her-pet-store-full-of-puppies-on-fire-for-insurance-scamtoo-bad-she-forgot-that-it-was-equipped-with-sprinklers-.htm#TwCKqyiIYAYHiqYL.99


----------



## rth (Mar 18, 2014)

Good stuff.


----------



## Frank (Mar 18, 2014)

What about if you are going to torch the place unplug the survelence video first?  Or were they planning on posting it on facebook?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 18, 2014)

Most of the time crimnals tend not to be too intelligent.......


----------



## steveray (Mar 19, 2014)

Couldn't have happened to a smarter or more deserving couple......Too bad we are a "civilized" society and won't put them in a cage and start the building on fire....


----------

